# Oh, Annie...



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

:hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

:ROFL:
looks just like something Dru would do....


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Heheh nothing like a wood cliff to scale!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too funny!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:ROFL: That is too funny , lolol


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She is quite the crazy goat. I guess not even a tall wood fence will keep her away from 'her' people! Lol!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh, Annie!!! what a clown!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She is definitely a clown! Lol!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

LOL...goats!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Lol. What a silly girl!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Silly goat


----------



## peacelovegoats (Oct 8, 2013)

She is SO cute!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you, she is


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Hehe...very talented!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Very cute!! So talented.  She looks good, looks like you've gotten some good weight on her!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Too funny!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

LOL! I would probably get mad if one of mine did that.  I hate it when they escape _again!_:lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Very cute!! So talented.  She looks good, looks like you've gotten some good weight on her!


Thanks!  I think she has gained some weight. I'm pretty sure she had a growth spurt a while back. She looks a little longer/taller and _maybe_ a little wider. Her horns are looking a lot better. Not sure she'll ever be a show goat, but that'll be Lost and Founds job


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I agree, you're doing a great job with her! 

How many days till you get LAF? What are you going to call her?... Losty??  Or Foundy?? Lol


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> I agree, you're doing a great job with her!
> 
> How many days till you get LAF? What are you going to call her?... Losty??  Or Foundy?? Lol


Thank you!! 7 days!! So excited!!!   Not sure what I will call her, you guys will need to help me with that!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! Just 7? That's exciting! 

I thought of Annie didn't I???  I suggested it anyways... hmm let's see. Lucy? Or Lola? Or Lucky? Or...


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Wow! Just 7? That's exciting!
> 
> I thought of Annie didn't I???  I suggested it anyways... hmm let's see. Lucy? Or Lola? Or Lucky? Or...


I am super excited!

Yes you did think of Annie  Lola is kinda cute


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

OMG! How cute!!! Love the pics!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

